# E-brake Problems



## Ls1.Goat (Jan 22, 2012)

Just picked up an 04 gto 6 speed and the e-brake will not lock..it works but just wont stay up..

are there any how to's on the site on fixing this problem? Or does anyone know what I should look for?

Heres my Gto btw!


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

The handle doesn't lock? Sounds like a broken clip mechanism.


----------



## 04GTO1605 (Feb 23, 2011)

I just fixed this problem today...inside the e-brake handle there is a plastic rod that goes from the button to the e-brake mechanism...these commonly wear out, so what I did was order a new e-brake on ebay...install took about an hour...seat had to come out to make job easy...you can replace the plastic rod, but finding just that piece can be difficult....there are posts on the forum that show pics...sorry about not being to help you further, but 90% chance thats what the issue is...good luck!


----------

